# Gulp!



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

What do you guys think about Gulp!? I am usind it right now jigging for saugeyes and havn't done real well yet. I did how ever kill walleyes with it this summer behind a bottom bouncer/ spinner rig. Do you think I should stop at a certain temp or is the speed,color. I don't know. I think I am still going to use them and switch on and off until I see the diff.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

their minnow grub should work in white of yellow chartuese whatever


----------

